# Sprinkl's & Lilliputs kids born 3/11 Pictures finally



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Well I finally have gotten some pictures, and I also wanted to wait a little on Lilliputs little buckling, he is doing better but still raspy, but he's very active and nursing and still on the antibiotics, so time will tell, he's such a cute little bugger. 

Well here is Sprinkl's doe kids, one is chocolate and the other black with white on her poll and tip of her tail, I am retaining one and the other is for sale, I'm leaning towards keeping the black/white one.








and another









And here is Lilliputs 2 surviving bucklings, as many of you know she had a difficult kidding, with her cervix not dilating and than having a kid sideways across her cervix, well we finally got that kid out who was gone and a doe (of coarse  , but than she kidded the 2 bucklings on her own with no problems, well I go back about an hour later to check on them and there is a mass of something on the stall floor. So I pick it up and start looking at it trying to figure out what is was, well it was a 4th kid, mummified I guess, it was mostly developed but small and no fur and dead for quite some time. I have pictures if you'd like to see it, but I wasn't sure if I should post it.

But anyway , here are Lilliput's 2 cuties !


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Cute kids! Sorry you lost some, but it seems to be the year for the mummified kids if that's any consolation. We had one too.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

They are so cute-congrats! Lilliput's babies exploring pic is just precious!  

Sorry about the losses.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry about the ones that you lost - but those two are adorable!!!

I, personally, would love to see the pic, only because I have never seen it before, but to know so that if I do come across it I know what it is....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my they are to cute.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Just adorable! At least you were able to help her have the remaining kids safely!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWW they are sooooo cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute...congrats.... :greengrin:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

They are adorable! Congratulations! What a good mama Sprinkl, giving you two girls!!!

Sorry about the ones you lost. Maybe you could post pics in the Rainbow Bridge section? I agree with Kelebek.


----------



## Kay (Jan 21, 2010)

Both are super cute. I especially like the chocolate doe!

Congrats!


----------

